# job availability in new Zealand



## bedford13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all, 
Me and my partner are seriously considering a move to new Zealand. I am a carpenter/ joiner and she is a hairdresser, we have been looking on the internet at job vacancies around Auckland and christchurch and there seems to be a lot available, has anyone got first hand experience in these lines of work, to reliably inform us of the availability??

Many thanks


----------

